# A Horse(wo)man's Christmas Poem



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for share. That was definitely worth reading, I think I'm going to share it with my barn owner when I head up to the stable this Wednesday. It was beautiful, it sure added a smile to my face!


----------

